# CONFUSED !!



## Cape Dignitys Mum x (10 May 2020)

Hey there guys x
Okay I have an "old" licence as I am nearly 55, haha, I would like to buy a 403, Ifor box, for my tb, 16.2, but it is downplated to 1400 because seller is a young lass. What does this mean for me and my max weight. My freelander max tow weight is 2000.
Confused .
Help x


----------



## phizz4 (10 May 2020)

You might want to repost this is The Tack Room as this forum is for stolen and lost items.


----------

